# Teeny little flesh colored bumps on my daughter...



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

My two year old baby girl has some tiny little colorless (well, the same color as the rest of her skin) bumps scattered over her chest/abdomen, and a few on the upper parts of her arms as well. They have been there for a while, I'm not really sure how long exactly. When I first started really noticing them a couple months ago I started giving her some cod liver oil in case it had to do with fatty acids.

Anyways, they are still there and I'd love to know that they are 'normal' or at least that someone else out there has seem something similar.

Thanks!!


----------



## TheBluebird (Dec 20, 2006)

Could they be plain ol' clogged pores? Do you use a loofah or anything to exfoliate her skin in the bath?


----------



## LiLStar (Jul 7, 2006)

my dd has those, I wonder if I can find a picture that they're visible in.. they're on her cheeks, tops of arms, tops of legs, by her wrists, some on her chest, and a few random oddballs in other places. They don't itch or bother her. at the ped for her 2 year check (first wbv since she was 4 months) she pointed them out and gave them a name (uhh... don't remember what it was!) and basically said it was normal/harmless, that it might help to put a moisturizor on it, but that it'd never go away. no idea if thats the same with your dd though


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

What PP describes sounds like keratosis pilaris, but I don't know about OP's bumps.


----------

